# Randloses PopUp-Fenster



## christoph salzmann (28. April 2004)

Es ist ja einfach, mit Dreamweaver über einen Link ein neues Fenster zu öffnen.
Wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel ein Bild in einem neuen PopUp-Fenster öffnen will (Randlos), dann kann ich ja die genaue Grösse etc... eingeben. 

Mein Problem:

Wenn man das Fenster auf einem Mac im I-Explorer5 öffnet, gibts rechts und
unten 'hässliche' Ränder, vermutlich wären dort die Scrollbars.

Wie kann ich ein PopUp-Fenster öffnen lassen, welches auf dem Mac keine
Ränder hat?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Lord-Lance (28. April 2004)

Schowider ä bärner ...  

Könntest du mal den Code posten für das neue Fenster? Könnte es allenfalls einen zusammenhang mit dem Margin geben oder mit dem Scrollbar Attribut im JavaScript?

Z.b. Scrollbars=NO einstellen?


----------



## christoph salzmann (28. April 2004)

Was heisst da 'Schowider'  

Ich probiers jetzt mal mit dem 'Scrollbars=NO' - könnte die Lösung sein!

Gäu - d'Bärner si scho huärä geili Siächä


----------

